# دائره الكترونيه عملها الكشف عن اي اجهزة تجسس صوتيه في المكان



## هرمجدو (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد من اصحاب الخبره ان يفيدنني في لوحه الكترونية تقوم بعمل كشف عن اي جهاز تجسس صوتي 
هذا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 أبريل 2008)

اخي تستطيع ان تشتري من هذا الويب 
http://www.spysource.net/RFbudget.htm


----------



## ادور (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين علي هذا 
انتم فعلا رائعين


----------

